# I love driftwood hunting!



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 13, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7957_zpsmyxx15ip.jpghttp://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7960_zpsoydobkc0.jpg
This is a piece of the walnut we picked up on the river. Look at the color and figure in this crotch piece! It is 360 degrees of pure figuring! Made a great crow caller!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nicely done! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty wood! That is something I would love to do too...


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty wood! That is something I would love to do too...



Pick up wood on the River? 





Gorgeous piece of walnut !


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 14, 2015)

yep, all the time, we have found some outrageous woods. Osage both plain and mineralized posts, Box Elder with plenty of Strawberrying, Poplar, walnut, oak ... you name it, some of the best cedar posts you will ever see!


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to love pickin and hunting driftwood, but Wisconsin has made it illegal now.


----------



## brandon (Apr 17, 2015)

I enjoy it myself. Here is a stand I made from driftwood and old barn boards


----------

